# Tyre Protectors?



## Blatter (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anyone know of a stockist in the UK for buying tyre protectors? i.e. A cover that fits over the tyre/wheel during lay-up to keep the sun off the tyres and help prevent UV damage.

Would appreciate any pointers.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Most of the big camping accessory stores sell these. We use a couple from Towsure. Make sure you specify motorhome not caravan tyre covers.

G


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
There is a thread on this,some people have made their own,its not rocket science,try and find it,lots of info.
Ted.


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

You can get these posted out to you (or see them at shows) from Van Comforts www.vancomforts.co.uk, they sent ours to Spain.
Marion & Mike


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Have a look here:-

wheel covers


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*tyfe protectors*

Why bother with these. are camper tyres made of different compounds than car tyres. You don't see cars with covers on their wheels and they don't seem to suffer with UV damage.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: tyfe protectors*



iandsm said:


> Why bother with these. are camper tyres made of different compounds than car tyres. You don't see cars with covers on their wheels and they don't seem to suffer with UV damage.


Oh but they do. Have you not noticed that your tyres change colour over time ?

That is deterioration of the sidewalls. Modern tyres have compounds that slow this deterioration but they do not prevent it and covering the tyre when not in use does go some way to helping.

There is wax that you can buy to slow the process but covering is also a good thing if your tyres are- like ours when the van is stored- in full sun all day when it shines.

G


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: tyfe protectors*



iandsm said:


> You don't see cars with covers on their wheels.....


True - but how many cars have the same tyres fitted for 5+ years (average tyre life in the UK around 30k miles according to esure).

Mike

edited to correct length of quote


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Useful information here:

http://www.tyresafe.org

and here:

http://www.tire-information-world.com/tire-sidewall-deterioration.html

G


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi


When it is parked up at home one front wheel of my van sits in the sun all day, on my old van I did not bother to cover it and after about 4 years the tyre showed some fine cracking so on my new van I use a large laundry bag ( with a slit up the back) to cover the tyre... I bought it at the pound shop..... I think it cost about a pound :lol: ...not the most elegant solution but it works for me :wink: 

Mike


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Why not make your own, we have. Buy a length of breathable groundsheet material and stitch it up from a pattern made from newspaper.

Ian and Col


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A simple sheet of hardboard cut to shape and a couple of cable ties.

This simple idea was always used on my caravan parked at home on the tyre facing the sun.
I still had to change the tyres at 5 years.
dave p


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you can make or buy a cover that shields the brake disks from rain then this might also prevent rust forming and subsequent pitting while the van is between trips.

G


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

If you were to be leaving the van stationary for a while then I would agree a laundry bag/plywood/pukka covers are good ideas.

I have yet to see a laundry bag that matches our camper though  :roll: 

If you were spending a longer period touring in the sun then I would recommend 303 Aerospace Protectant.

I've used Autoglym tyre shine type stuff in the past to try to get decent looking wheels with minimal success.

This stuff however makes achieving shiny tyres easy, but more importantly absorbs the UV rays before the tyres sacrificial black stuff does. Easily applied, easily carried for mid tour top ups (the smallest spray reapplied every perhaps 3 months?) And works all the time, not just when you can be bothered to fit your posh covers 

I've used it for about two years, and the two older camper tyres look better than when I bought the vehicle! I should have bought the US gallon size in the first place, rather than smaller sizes as and when needed.

I've never seen it on the shelf and just googled to find the cheapest. For example;

http://www.paramotorsuk.co.uk/paypal11_303.asp

Why are tyres black?

http://www.303-products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/200/tech-facts-volume-1.cfm

Jason


----------



## Blatter (Mar 23, 2010)

All - thanks for the replies. There's been some useful, friendly, information and answers. Which is the main reason why I signed up for this forum 

The comment that we're likely to wear out the tyres before they degrade from UV is pretty good/relevant.

I think that the best solution here might be to go for the 303 Protectant, as recommended by grizzlyj


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Blatter said:


> All - thanks for the replies. There's been some useful, friendly, information and answers. Which is the main reason why I signed up for this forum
> 
> The comment that we're likely to wear out the tyres before they degrade from UV is pretty good/relevant.
> 
> I think that the best solution here might be to go for the 303 Protectant, as recommended by grizzlyj




Glad you thought the replies helpful!

I was going to post that I've never heard of a bad comment about 303 stuff, but thought I'd check. Googling "303 Aerospace problems" brings up good comments too, thank goodness! Maybe I should have done that before posting the above!

O/T 
12" by 5' strips of Lamin-X paint protection is another good protective material that the more you think about where you could put it the better you realise it is, but I'll leave you to decide on that one  
http://www.lamin-x.co.uk/shop/paintprotection.htm


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Blatter said:


> Does anyone know of a stockist in the UK for buying tyre protectors? i.e. A cover that fits over the tyre/wheel during lay-up to keep the sun off the tyres and help prevent UV damage.
> 
> Would appreciate any pointers.


 I went to my local tin bashers and got 4 pieces of alum cut to size to go inside the wheel arch & 4 bungie clips


----------

